# Death Star Blue Plate



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

So it seems the @JtAv8tor and @Hickorynut got together and decided I needed some delayed gratification for last months birthday! 







Damn what a smackdown! 
Thank you both! I can hardly wait to convert this box of goodies into ash!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

That's a great hit! All good sticks from what I've read here.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

It was all Hicks idea, he just needed a ship capable to transport the goods 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

What a tag team smackdown! Nice work fellas.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice !!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> It was all Hicks idea, he just needed a ship capable to transport the goods
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Hmm, awfully quick to throw Hick under the bus! Sounds a bit suspicious :dunno:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Having been on the recieving end of your wrath, and knowing a litttle about your stash, I needed help from a heavy hitter!

Hope something in that pile is new to you!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit brothers :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Having been on the recieving end of your wrath, and knowing a litttle about your stash, I needed help from a heavy hitter!
> 
> Hope something in that pile is new to you!


Don't kid yourself, I know what you are capable of.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice beatdown, surprises are the best! Well don fellows!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

No better gratification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

